# Application mail et alias outlook



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Avril 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai un compte outlook avec plusieurs alias (famille, travail, site, etc ...)
Sur l'application mail de macOS je n'ai pas de problème et je peux envoyer des mails avec l'alias de mon choix. Par contre sur iOS je n'ai aucun choix, une seule adresse mail outlook est proposée ...
Auriez-vous une autre solution que l'utilisation de l'application de microsoft ?

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (30 Avril 2017)

J'ai trouvé

Il faut le supprimer et le recréer en IMAP en allant dans "réglages>mail>comptes>ajouter un compte>autre"
Une fois recréé, il suffira d'aller dans les paramètres du nouveau compte, de choisir adresse et d'ajouter les alias


----------

